# Esko's great Grandfather.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFc6sRDgwH0&feature=player_embedded#!

THis dog puts on a nice performance.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe not the flash you expect to see with the Mals but shock and aw does the job for me!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

He's a bad ass nice size even looks a bit husky but surely is fast so......


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's where it's nice not knowing anything about the sport . I'm sure there are those that could pick all sorts of holes in this dog's performance but I just see one having alot of fun and working really well with his handler . 

I'm a GSD guy at heart but for the work I'd prefer a Dutchie or Mal if I got chance at another dog . But for sport I'd love having that dog . Regardless of how far we went it would be alot of fun having a partner like that . I enjoyed that alot . I had to laugh , he was having so much fun .


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Ditto what Jim said. That was fun to watch!

Laura


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

That dog would be just as awesome on the street with a few little tweaks, thats clear from the way he owns the decoy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know he was the Champion of France, just don't know if this was the trial or not.

Just fun to watch.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool vid Jeff. That looks like a really fun dog, and Jim's right, when you don't know exactly what is supposed to be happening and can't pick it apart, it just looks awesome.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is not a whole lot that you can pick apart.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Even better to know that he is a very good example of what is supposed to be happening


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Decoy in the white and green suit does a bunch of illegal stuff. Getting slapped in the faced seemed to really mess up his basket.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not sure that what he did was illegal back then. 

As far as the basket, the dog totally sold that guy that he was going to bite. Gotta remember, how many mals have you ever seen fake that they are going like that ? LOL I didn't get the impression that he did that in a bad way. Could be wrong.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Talking about all the kicking off during the escort. You could hear the crowd boo and react everytime he did it. Plus on the second attempt at the basket he moved it after the dog bit.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are more observant than I am. I always watch the dog. I didn't see the basket hit. I am not sure about the kicking off in the escort being illegal as the dog was born in 1991. I have no problem with the way he was doing it, and I was shown that move as well. LOL It is getting the dog to stick to you, and then it is more of a throw, and not a kick. Of course, now I have to go back and look, as I probably missed an actual kick. : )

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/467065.html

This would have been the mid 90's as far as rules.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are more observant than I am. I always watch the dog. I didn't see the basket hit. I am not sure about the kicking off in the escort being illegal as the dog was born in 1991. I have no problem with the way he was doing it, and I was shown that move as well. LOL It is getting the dog to stick to you, and then it is more of a throw, and not a kick. Of course, now I have to go back and look, as I probably missed an actual kick. : )
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/467065.html
> 
> This would have been the mid 90's as far as rules.


I was wondering about some of that stuff . At about 2:27 he does it too out of the blind . Kind of knees him . Dog didn't even notice it .


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know what the rules were back then but that is illegal now. From what I've heard sometimes a judge will let you get away with one now and again but the big push/kick is not allowed. It makes it much easier to get those meters as a decoy when you can kick the dog off two meters before you start to escape. The dog took a pretty good shot to the chin during the escort as well. Pretty impressive he didn't bite after that one.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: At about 2:27 he does it too out of the blind . Kind of knees him . Dog didn't even notice it .

His great Grandson doesn't notice it either. Wish I had video of his Father, or Grandfather as well.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

His speed into the bite was awesome loved it he didnt look like slowing down a bit.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That was fun to watch. It also demonstrated my disdain for b/h ( I know this is just sport). When the dog had the guy in the blind, there is a pistol in his right hand. You can imagine the scenario.

DFrost


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice video of a really nice dog, thanks for posting Jeff.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Fun video, cool dog, thanks for posting Jeff


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

only just noticed this video, dont know much about that sport but that was one nice looking GSD doing a nice job indeed....liked the recall a lot, dont know many dogs that wouldnt take a nip at that moment.
Big boy indeed. Does Esko take after his grandfather in looks ? only saw a vid of him with 2 other dogs and a daxhund ? suspect they are yours as well. Nicelooking pup on the vid but dont know how old he is now, would like to see a picture of him when he's fullgrown to see if he takes after the grandfather.


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

very nice recall , for most dogs at the point of no return !


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd love to know how he was developed/trained and more about the dog off the training field. He loved what he was doing and that included recalling to his owner. There was something strange about the B&H and OG for the dog--somehow out of context to everything else. This dog exuded love for the job and a great working relationship with his handler. That whistle at the point of the bite was awecome. Jeff always seems to come up with the great videos. And its nice to Esko again. More. more.. . more.

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Esko takes more after his father, he is black and tan. I have to get more video of him working, been lazy, plus, I forgot my battery charger over at Rick Rutt's house. 

Got some cheap multi-charger at radio shack I keep losing. 

I think Esko is a little bit like this dog, he doesn't argue with me like Buko does, and it takes him a lot longer to figure shit out, but when he has it, it is pretty damn solid.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope to see some more vids on Esko then....his grandfather was nothing short of impressive from what I saw...so no more lazy for you Jeff, tape the multicharger to your waist and start filming


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominique Domogala said:


> very nice recall , for most dogs at the point of no return !


I love this call off. Very nice dog.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

is Esko fast jeff? from the palisade vid sure seems like it. you should post that OG his sire did again--i LOVE that!!

this is what made me want to get into ringsports....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He is fast. At least as fast as his great Grandfather. LOL I know Soda cannot get away from him unless she REALLY turns it on, and she is pretty damn fast.

Ulko, the dog you are talking about is not his father, Esko's grandfather on his mothers side is the brother to Ulko's mother.

Say that fast a few times. I had some pics of Ulko's mother or aunt (FR3) and she is a really really good looking working bitch. At least to me, and you know I don't give a **** what they look like. I will try and find them.

I am trying to get more video of dogs in his pedigree, but the French don't seem to give a shit if the dogs are on youtube or not.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am trying to get Laurent to come on here and post a picture of Schana, FR3 and Selectives. Really nice looking bitch.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He is fast. At least as fast as his great Grandfather. LOL I know Soda cannot get away from him unless she REALLY turns it on, and she is pretty damn fast.
> 
> Ulko, the dog you are talking about is not his father, Esko's grandfather on his mothers side is the brother to Ulko's mother.
> 
> ...


 
all RIGHTY then--at least you knew who i was talking about!! but Ulko's in there, and that has GOT to be the most fantastic OG i've ever seen (FWIW, haha). post it for the newbies and more importantly, so i can save it to my "favs". PLEASE???

do NOT ask me to say that fast, thank you--i had to sit here and visualize the relationships: took 20 minutes and gave me a skull-ache. now i have to take drugs for the skull-ache (headache powders, lol)!!!

and can you IMAGINE the french not caring about anything that could make them sexy?  the country's going to hell in (an unguarded, haha) handbasket.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is Ulko's 2nd place finish in the Championships.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9s62o_ulko-a-brive-finale-ring-2009_sport


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

The things that stood out to me in the video were that the dog had very nice drive to work, but was clear headed and didn't have a prey threshold that prevented the dog from being an independent thinker so as to satisfy the requirements of the trial. Certainly, good training was also a factor. The dog seemed very eager to work, especially at a distance, but didn't get so locked into the biting that he wouldn't out and didn't have problems working independent of the handler. Very nice attitude in the dog. Great confidence in the dog. The only thing I would wonder about is if he has enough anger to deal with actual service work. My guess is that he would and that with a different foundation, he would make a great PSD.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dogs have anger ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I see an opportunity here for my retirement; Canine anger management. 

DFrost


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

The desire to please from both dogs is really impressive. I am surprised that a dog with so much drive will have such a perfect out.\\/. Jeff what is your experience with french line GSDs compared with other lines?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have two. I like them both. I like their thresholds. This is all the experience I have really. I am liking what I am seeing so far, I can tell you that. I will get a female from similar lines as Esko here in 2011. 

You are a young guy, save some money, and go to France and work some dogs. That is what I would do if I was your age again. 

Quote: I am surprised that a dog with so much drive will have such a perfect out.

Well, that is the difference in training. If you go to Dailymotion, and look up APBAT in the search function you will see a lot of ring GSD's. It is a good place to go and watch the GSD's doing ring and Campagne.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: didn't have a prey threshold that prevented the dog from being an independent thinker so as to satisfy the requirements of the trial.

What do you mean by this ?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I am just saying that the quality of the dog's prey drive looks to be very good/intense, but not so extreme (or prey threshold so low) that the dog can't think and respond well to training obedience in the protection work. Again, as I said before, training is a big factor. As for anger, certainly dogs have anger, just like they experience other emotions. I suppose you could argue it is just a form of aggression, but I believe dogs definitely have emotions. Rage is an example of extreme anger in dogs, even though it is rare. Some dogs get angrier than others. The dog in the video seems very happy in his work and it looks like it would be difficuly to elicit anger from him, and it isn't required for the trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK. Just curious. So, if a dog gets angry, does that mean that they get mad at each other and don't talk to that dog for a week ? When they are young, do they call each other poo poo heads ?

You have heard of anthropomorphism, right ?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you saying you have never seen a dog get angry? I agree that you have to be careful of assigning animals with human traits, but I believe you have to consider that dogs and people are both mammals and have some things in common. Don't forget about the "man's best friend thing." Are some dogs friendly, or is that just anthropomorphism? I'm sure you have also seen some dogs that get along with certain dogs and that don't get along with others. Kinda getting away from the original post though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have seen a lot of dogs do a lot of things, but get angry is not one of them. I do not see it that way.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose chip means he looks very friendly and have no seriousness to the decoy, he even petted him on the head in the guard of the basket, but I guess in french ring it doesn´t matter if the dog is "angry" at the decoy or not, or?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes Erik. The dog appears to be a very good dog at what is expected of him in the trial. He looks to be very confident with a high degree of quality prey drive and very good training. I am just saying that that the dog looks like he could also excel at dock diving as well well as agility, as he is so up/open/happy in his temperament. I am not saying that defensiveness is a major component of temperament in a true working dog, but I think that "anger" however you define it, is what is missing in a lot of dogs that will be used to bite bad guys who are trying to hurt them in the real world as opposed to what dogs are exposed to in the sport arena.
I guess you could compare people to dogs and make the comparison of Muhammed Ali to Mike Tyson. Ali was all about style, finesse and smarts, while Tyson would pound the shit out of his opponent and chew his ear off. He was angry. 
Also Jeff, what do you ascribe to a dog that comes up the leash and bites the handler, or aggresses in response to a high level of electric correction? Is that anger or just an unamed instinct? It could be fear based defensiveness, lack of trust in the handler, etc. The list goes on and further supports that dogs have emotional responses to a variety of stimuli.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: but I guess in french ring it doesn´t matter if the dog is "angry" at the decoy or not, or?

When does it ever matter if the dog is "angry" ?? All the dog has to do is bite when he is supposed to. Kinda like all the other sports.

I just don't think a dog gets angry.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Also Jeff, what do you ascribe to a dog that comes up the leash and bites the handler, or aggresses in response to a high level of electric correction? Is that anger or just an unamed instinct? It could be fear based defensiveness, lack of trust in the handler, etc.

You answer your own question.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

I think that dog is quite capable of biting of someone that is trying to hurt him without backing down. He appears to be a quite strong and confident dog. I bet his bite hurts a lot when he's "happy", not sure if it would matter to me, or it would hurt more if he was "angry", it's still going to hurt.

Why should he feel "angry" doing something he's done a few thousand times? I certainly don't feel anything is missing in this dog. He looks like a dog I'd love. Confident, strong, likes what he's doing and yes, he does look like he could be happy doing anything.

Personally, I loved the call off. I've never trained one, but he was strong and committed the whole way till pretty much the moment his jaws were about to clamp shut, then the whistle from the handler, and it all stopped, and he came happily and quickly back.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

@jeff I wish i had that kind of opportunity. I just noticed in the video ulko was actually 2nd in predominantly mali event, that's great!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

By predominant you mean he was the only other breed represented other than Mali ?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

No i meant the most of the dogs there were malis.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He was the highest scoring non Malinois, and got to the Championships that way. : )


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here, after the nightmare of looking, is Esko's father.

http://www.relaiscanin.fr/chiens/video/tex/videotex.htm


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

That was nice, love to see bi-color GSDs in bitework.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

At the 2:10 mark he ignores guarding the helper and looks away! Is it a ring thing or insecurity?


----------

